# Bloat



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok so if you think that a few of you fish may have bloat..is it ok to treat the whole tank with CLOUT rather than quarantine the few fish?? Just curious :fish9:


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Clout is for external parasites. Bloat is usually a misdiagnosis of the final stages of kidney failure, usually brought on by internal bacterial infections. All clout will do is stress the fish, and solve nothing. It would be like using a skin cream for appendicitis. 
There is a form of bloat that is intestinal, but again, clout has nothing to do with the digestive system. 
Either you have to change the food if it's intestinal bloat (unlikely) or, if the scales of the fish are standing out, check your filters and keep up your weekly water changes. It's usually a dirty water problem.


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

:computer melon:I would def have to read up on bloat aNd it's remedies. Another fellow emailed Me a sticky from a forum confirming that using Clout would be effective


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In most cases, better to isolate the fish and treat than treating your whole tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes bloat is caused from over feeding or feeding of the wrong types of food.

I do think its best to qt the individual and treat and keep an eye on the other fish in the tank just in case.Ill have to look up the clout treatment,would be interesting to discover.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A key idea is "may have bloat". You need a diagnosis. The you need to see if one or two people had success (possible coincidence) with the treatment, or if there are any studies showing the active ingredients in Clout to do what's reported.
A lot of aquarium medecine is voodoo or homeopathy - dumping drugs in to situations where the fish heals itself. When I was a kid, I remember using Ich meds for bacterial infections, because it felt better (for me) than doing nothing. In the end, I did nothing though.

Pay close attention to the scales in fish with 'bloat'. If they stick out or pinecone, then it's bacterial.


----------



## SandieSunshine (May 11, 2012)

@Navigator Black
Hello, I was wondering if you notice the pinecone thing, and it is bacterial.... is it contacious to the tank?? and what treatment would you recommend??


----------

